# Looking for a certain style



## Scrythe (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm looking for music that has a certain style to it. Here are some samples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWzgrb9Z4U#t=3m06s






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgOGl_OWOqg#t=7m46s

(I linked to the exact time of the section in the first and third piece)

Preferably whole songs that are composed in this style.

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

there's some oriental influence... the first piece i've thought of is the alladin suite of Carl Nielsen





David Amram - triple concerto





Poulenc - Rapsodie negre





Malcolm Arnold - Tam O'Shanter (ok this is not oriental at all)


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

How about the 'Bacchanale' from Samson and Delilah? (Saint-Saens).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

norman bates said:


> there's some oriental influence... the first piece i've thought of is the alladin suite of Carl Nielsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the wordless choir in the Nielson? :'( my recording has one.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------

